# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  استفتاء يخص المنتديات الهندسيه...تفضل بالدخول

## زهره التوليب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
احبتي ارجو الاجابه على الاستطلاع.والهدف معرفه نسبه طلاب الهندسه في المنتدى ونسبه المهندسين...ايضا اتمنى من الاخوه المصوتين ذكر التخصص..واضافه اي اقتراح ترونه مناسب للمنتديات الهندسيه...
والرجاء من بقيه الاعضاء اضافه اقتراحاتهم
شكرا لجهودكمملاحظه الاستطلاع يكشف اسماء المصوتين..لذلك اقتضى التنبيه

----------


## عُبادة

مش مهندس

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مش مهندس, مبرمج- علم حاسوب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مهندسه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

طالب هندسة

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لكم احبتي
الي عنده اقتراح لتحسين الوضع ياشباب...يتفضل....ياريت تذكرو هندسه شو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

طالب هندسة ميكانيك/تكييف و تبريد و تدفئة

----------


## saousana

طالبة هندسة

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center]شكرا زهرة التوليب على جهدك الكبير ..أنا طالب هندسة اتصالات وبرمجيات ..[/align]

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[align=center][/align]هندسة اتصالات وبرمجيات

----------


## بنت القمر

[align=center]طالبة سنة خامسة هندسة حاسوب - جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا[/align]

----------


## diyaomari

هندسة الكترونيات

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لكل الذين شاركوا...وبانتظار البقيه
وبرجع بحكي...اذا في شخص عنده اقتراح يطرحه هنا لتتم مناقشته

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اتصالات ...شكرا لكي تم التصويت

----------


## الاء

اتصالات سه تالته

----------


## زهره التوليب

مهدي شكرا عالمشاركه
الاء شكرا عالمشاركه

----------


## غسان

طالب هندسة ميكانيك .. جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور غسان

----------


## mosa

comminucation  and software engineer

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طالب محاسبه 

مشكورة يا زهرة التوليب على جهودك

----------


## anas_shbeeb

Low Voltage Engineer - Communication

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

هناك عدة مشاريع صغيرة ممكن لو يتشارك فيها بعض المهندسين عندهم نفس الاهتمام رح تنجح و تكلفتها بتكون قليله اذا كان هناك مجموعة منهم تدعم هيك مشروع ، مش شرط مشاريع تصنيعية ممكن مشاريع خدماتية انا عندي مثلا اكثر من مشروع لكن لا يمكن تنفيذها بسبب التمويل و هي مشاريع مغامرة مش سهلة واحد يقتنع فيها عشان تبدأ .... موفقين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا بإعتبار مهندس صوت إذاعي هندسه فنيه تقربيا

----------

